# New to me NMZ



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I just found my camera charger so I decided to take a few pictures of the new boat.  I traded my other noe' http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1266440966/0#0 for this one plus some cash. Thanks again JRSWFL.  This boat has pretty much everything done that I wanted to do to my Highsider.  Now I just need an outboard and I will be set.  I kept my trailer since I already put so much work in it and it fit my other boat like a glove.







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]

I also made a few new goodies including a homemade stick it anchor







[/img]and a closet rod push pole







[/img]

I will post pictures on how I made everything if the items actually work.  I'm heading to the lagoon on Friday so I will hopefully have some action shots after that.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you're all set! Nice


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

Hope you enjoy it. That is a pretty sick looking boat. Let me know when you are ready to hang something bigger on the back.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

the NMZ is the way to go


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet NMZ..... you will enjoyed out of her.

I'm digging the homemade stick it that u made. How u made it?

U cannot beat the closet dowel rod push pole and I love it on my NMZ.

Also I have a 55lbs Motorguide Varimax and it's haulass in my NMZ.

Congrats again


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats a clean set up


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## JRyanL (Aug 15, 2009)

You'll be happy to know your highsider got a new home and some proud new parents last night


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Here are a few pictures from when I went out last week. The trolling motor battery won't hold a charge, I found out the hard way... a 2 mile paddle back into the wind) No fish  but I got a few pictures of the boat in the water. I will post pictures and a description of my homemade stick-it anchor after I finish my finals next week.








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i love the lines of the NMZ.......
its like a sexy car!


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I am in love with this boat.  I think my girlfriend is starting to get a little jealous.  [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] lol


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

With a couple of mods and a 15hp two smoke that girlfriend will be in trouble. [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Update: Got the old evinrude 6hp running like a champ. The motor is a 20in shaft...added a 5 inch extension to my Bob's mini...still pee's strong.

Now for the numbers...with only 3 gallons of gas.
Alone: 16.1MPH .... that's with me leaning over the middle box needless to say I'm going to make a tiller extension.
Two people (approx 425lbs of man): 13.7MPH average

Setup: Jackplate is on middle offset position. 5in vertical extension. Stock prob. 20in shaft

No tuck on JP, no trim tabs, no doelfin

I'm looking for suggestions on how to increase speed.  I know I'm asking a lot out of a 6hp engine, but it's what I got.  I am pretty happy with the numbers so far.  Just wondering if there is anything else to do???

Also, In my owner's manual for the outboard it lists two kinds of spark plugs. One for running at high speeds consistently and a different one for running at slow speeds consistently. Right now the low speed one's are in it...is it worth it to go buy the high speed one's...will it make that much of a difference??


Oh yeah....I'll put some pictures up soon!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool ! that 6 is putting out like 8 ;-) ...


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Got a chance to take it out on the Butler Chain of lakes last weekend...here is an updated pic.... I still need to "finish" the Jack plate extension it's still a little raw  







[/img]


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a 6hp on a jackplate about 2.5" lift and it only does about 14mph tops on the 13'er


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

As I was browsing through my owners manual for the engine...I noticed it said at WOT the outboard produces 8hp... I don't know how accurate that is, but that may be the difference.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

When I was a kid I had a 6 horse evinrude like Yours for my first outboard, my grandpa gave it to me and I ran it for years until I smoked it, then I stepped up to a merc 9.9 and thought I was going to go a lot faster because I was almost doubling the horsepower. Turns out that the difference was almost unnoticeable, those little 6's had to be putting out more.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Met up with my friend and decided to take a trip up the Econ.  About 90% done with what I want to do.  It seems like I'm always 90% done.....  New additions since last update:

1. Tiller Extension
2. Jack Plate extension out of aluminum
2. New Battery

Whats left:
1. Grab Bar!!!
2. Nav Lights
3. Interior Lighting
4. Switch Panel
5. Vertical Rod Holders (Probably on Grab Bar)









[/img]


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice picture 

Was nice meeting you guys the other day! 

Bill


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

It was great to meet you too. Hopefully I'll be able to get out there a lot more!


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Met up with my friend and decided to take a trip up the Econ.  About 90% done with what I want to do.  It seems like I'm always 90% done.....  New additions since last update:
> 
> 1. Tiller Extension
> 2. Jack Plate extension out of aluminum
> ...



How was that? Such a local piece of water but it seems like most of my time is spent driving over it. Where did you put the boats in at?

Steve


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Awsome picture, but how did you get it to look b/w and color in the same pic????


----------



## Winter_Springs (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey Snooky where do you put in at the econ? Down off of 46 under the bridge headed out towards Mims/Titusville? I have an NMZ as well and been out there once but didn't have ne luck with the fish.


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

I put in at the C.S. Lee ramp off 46...and headed about half a mile to the opening of the econ.  It's kind of confusing to find the first time out (the entrance). So bring a map. The fishing was a little slow... so we explored mostly.

As for the picture...I use paint.net software (it's free) and you can get a lot of the effects of photoshop from it.  I just started using it last week. To get the B & W w/ color splash you have to use layers. I honestly just look for tutorials about what I want to do and try to follow it. Here is the one I used to make this picture http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVxqhzp9nZc


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

After 10 months. I have finally decided on a name.  Noe'kie Time.  As in Nookie Time spelled with "Noe".  Wanted to run it by everyone to make sure its not taken!  It will of course have snook graphics.


----------

